# ||| Eclipses interner Browser und SSl / https



## Guest (19. Dez 2007)

Hi Leute,
mal wieder ne Fage... Und zwar habe ich mein Webprojekt auf https umgestellt, läuft wenn man das direkt auf dem Tomcat laufen lässt alles super. Kann mit dem Browser draufzugreifen, der Browser ändert von http auf https wenn ich auf die loginseite gehe... Nur in Eclipse nicht, will das aber nicht jedesmal auf den Tomcat deployen wenn ich was geändert habe. 

Hat da jemand ne Antwort? Muss man in Eclipse irgendetwas umstellen? Immer wenn ich dann auf die lognseite gehen will (eclispe), dann kommt die schöne Ansage:


```
Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 
Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen. 

blablabla...
```


Hat da jemand nen Hinweis, wie man das umgehen kann?!?


Thx!

Quadro***


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

Der Standard Port für https ist 443, da geht der Browser hin wenn du https eingibst.

Tomcat in der Standard config sollte den HTTPS port auf 8443 haben und den normalen Port auf 8080 (neuerdings auf 8180).

2 Möglichkeiten:
1. benutze die URL https://localhost:8443/deineAnwendung
2. Ändere die Tomcat Konfiguration in der Server.xml

Auf einem Produktivsystem ist nur die 2. Variante sinnvoll, bei einer IDE liegt's an dir was du machst.

Nachtrag: Falls der Eclipse Browser https unterstützt...


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2007)

Komischerweise geht das ja im Browser ausserhalb von Eclipse... Eclispses Browser (ie?) schickt mich dann immer zu einer nicht "verschlüsselten" Seite die nicht gefunden wird... Also über eine nicht verschlüsselte Verbindung... Der Browser schaltet also nicht um... ich poste mal die Einträge...:



web.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app id="WebApp_ID" version="2.4" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd">
	<display-name>A</display-name>
  <description>Bingo Bongo</description>
  
   <login-config>
    <auth-method>FORM</auth-method>
    <realm-name>A Server Configuration Form-Based Authentication Area</realm-name>
    <form-login-config>
      <form-login-page>/login.jsp</form-login-page>
      <form-error-page>/error.jsp</form-error-page>
    </form-login-config>
  </login-config>

  <security-constraint>
	    <display-name>A Configuration Security Constraint</display-name>
 
	    <web-resource-collection>
	      <web-resource-name>Protected Area</web-resource-name>
	      <url-pattern>/protected/*</url-pattern>
	    </web-resource-collection>
	    
	    <auth-constraint>
	      <role-name>manager</role-name>
	    </auth-constraint>  
	    
	    <user-data-constraint>
  		  <transport-guarantee>CONFIDENTIAL</transport-guarantee>
		</user-data-constraint>
  </security-constraint>
  
  <security-role>
    <description>
      The role that is required to log in to the A Application
    </description>
    <role-name>manager</role-name>
  </security-role>
</web-app>
```

server.xml

```
<Connector port="8443" maxHttpHeaderSize="8192"
               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"
               enableLookups="false" disableUploadTimeout="true"
               acceptCount="100" scheme="https" secure="true"
               clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS" />
```

Vielleicht verstehe ich dich auch nicht so richtig 

Thx!

*****


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

Mach mal aus

```
port="8443"
```
das hier

```
port="443"
```
Danach den Server neu starten.

Falls eclipse deine Server.xml überschreibt, musst du diese Einstellungen natürlich in der Server Konfiguration von Eclipse machen.


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2007)

Hab das geändert, leider ohne Erfolg... Überschrieben wird die aber irgendwie nicht, sehe gerade, das in der server.xml noch port 443 steht... Wie meinste das denn mit dem ändern in Eclipse?!?

Kann das sein das der Tomcat über eclipse den ssl port nicht startet?!?


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

> Kann das sein das der Tomcat über eclipse den ssl port nicht startet?!?


Was sagt denn das Log?

Kann der Eclipse Browser jetzt HTTPS oder nicht?


----------



## quadro (20. Dez 2007)

Hi,
komischerweise steht im Log des Tomcats, das er http auf Port 8843 startet... Häh?!? Das kann doch nicht sein... Oder?!?

Poste hier mal nen Auszug ausm log. (Tomcat)


```
19.12.2007 15:01:50 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
19.12.2007 15:01:50 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8443
19.12.2007 15:01:50 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
19.12.2007 15:01:50 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/30  config=null
19.12.2007 15:01:50 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
19.12.2007 15:01:50 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 5978 ms
19.12.2007 15:02:53 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol pause
INFO: Pausing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
19.12.2007 15:02:53 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol pause
INFO: Pausing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8443
19.12.2007 15:02:54 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService stop
INFO: Stopping service Catalina
19.12.2007 15:02:54 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol destroy
INFO: Stopping Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
19.12.2007 15:02:54 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol destroy
INFO: Stopping Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8443
19.12.2007 15:02:54 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
INFO: Failed shutdown of Apache Portable Runtime
```


Hier ist die Ausgabe von Eclipse, wenn der Server gestartet wird, da steht nix von https/http auf Port 8443...

```
20.12.2007 10:58:51 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator handleSerialFactory
INFO: Serialization provider : class org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.util.serial.DefaultSerialFactory
20.12.2007 10:58:51 org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener initFaces
INFO: ServletContext 'D:\New Media Factory\Workspace Database\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\wtpwebapps\FormBased\' initialized.
20.12.2007 10:58:51 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
20.12.2007 10:58:52 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
20.12.2007 10:58:52 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/60  config=null
20.12.2007 10:58:52 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
20.12.2007 10:58:52 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 5058 ms
```





Vielleicht ersieht man ja hieraus was...!?!

Thx!

***


----------



## quadro (20. Dez 2007)

Thema hat sich erledigt, habe in Eclipse nochmal nen neuen server angelegt und den alten gelöscht, dann gings aufeinmal... da hat sich whl jemand verschluckt gehabt...!

Danke aber für die Hilfe!

***


----------

